# Dovecote plans



## AndyLewis

I wish to erect a dovecote in my garden (pole mounted type) but unfortunately I cannot find any plans to build one, can anybody help me. my e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Victor

Hello Andy and welcome to Pigeon Talk. A _dovecote_ in your garden seems like it to be a beautiful addition. 

Please go to the search tool at the top of this page, and simply type in Dovecotes and it will take you to some informative threads. Scroll down and you will find several ideas and pictures, 

The one submitted by member *Lynnete* I am sure you will find interesting. I am sure other members will be along soon. ~Victor


----------

